# blasting and bloodwork



## Sledge (Sep 5, 2015)

My doc just mentioned that he'd like to get blood work to check my test levels for my trt. Problem is, I've been blasting with 300mg of cyp twice weekly. Last pin was Monday, 6 days ago. He probably wants the bw before my next visit one month from now. Is that enough time to drop down to my normal trt level? I'm thinking no. 
Also, can I still take dbol? Will dbol show up on blood work?
Thanks fellas


----------



## Magical (Sep 5, 2015)

You have 4 weeks to drop your levels? Id say yes


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

Stop now, you have a good chance of making it in range. 
Dbol won't affect the test levels either.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice! Thanks guys. Should i continue with my testosterone cream and just reduce it a couple days before the test? Also, will trenbolone show up as elevated test? I read that one members thread about trt plus low dose tren and the great results he had


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not an expert but, I will tell you this. Save your compounds for a time when you can run a proper blast. You just have to plan your timing. 4 months to play, then be off for two months so you don't have to go into the lab worried. Also, if you're concerned you might be high, go get private labs done and check before getting you prescribed labs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2015)

4 weeks is plenty of time. You're level will be back in range by then.


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2015)

Is you doc checking your E2?  Dbol will cause an elevated E2 As will Tren.  Tren will also screw with your liver values.  So,  don't just concern yourself with test levels.  If you are on Tren & he tests liver values he's going to be asking questions or be concerned.  You do t want to get in a situation where he stops your trt.


----------



## Magical (Sep 6, 2015)

I agree with the fellas, drop everything but your normal trt dose.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2015)

DF said:


> Is you doc checking your E2?  Dbol will cause an elevated E2 As will Tren.  Tren will also screw with your liver values.  So,  don't just concern yourself with test levels.  If you are on Tren & he tests liver values he's going to be asking questions or be concerned.  You do t want to get in a situation where he stops your trt.


This ^^^^^^^^^^


----------

